# Dogus or North Ivf or Isis clinic in Cyprys



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello ladies,

i was intended to go with Isis clinic in Cyprus for IVF/Surrogacy, i heard positive comments and succesful stories and also good comments about Dr. Mavrides, so the plan was doing IVF in Cyprus then the delivery will be in Georgia( New life Georgia Hospital) because in Georgia surrogacy is legal and our names as IP's will be written on the birth certificate! so my question is have anyone heard about Isis and dr.Mavrides? because i heard lately about Dogus and North IVF clinic and really got confused about what to go with  so if you ladies have more informations i will really appreciate it and put in mind that i had a failed IVF in India 6 months ago so this trial will be my last chance to have a baby


----------



## D&amp;P (Jun 29, 2009)

We had the choice of going to all three clinics your mentioned, too, and noticed, like you, Dogus and (to an extent) North Cyprus IVF clinic tend to be mentioned a lot more on this board.  However, I like to do my own research and that led me opting, unequivocally, to have our IVF/Surrogacy treatment at ISIS.  I'm so pleased we made that choice as ISIS and Dr Mavrides have such a great reputation and we were very impressed.  

Also I know New Life Georgia have worked with ISIS before using their surrogates so that should also be reassuring.  I met with Mariam (New Life Georgia) to consider whether we use one of their egg donors so am pretty informed about them too.  Good luck with everything


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanx Stuart for your kind reply, your reply meant a lot to me  till now i like the communication with ISIS and New life Georgia, they seem very honnest and professional! so i think we will go with them and we hope that it will be the right decision  our mail concern is that our embassy doesnt exist in Georgia, so we have to cross borders to Armenia, to issue the baby's passport! but Sophie said it's not a problem many couples did it and went very smoothly! at the begining we were scared from the idea of leaving the baby in Georgia and go to another country but after a lot of thinking and confirmation from them we took the decision of doing it! hope it goes smoothly as they said.


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Hiya, i was considering using genesis but would you sayISIS was better? Thanks


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Chicalinda, first thing i can tell you that for me Isis is not complicated like Genesis, because with Isis and New life Georgia, you will have both your names as IP's on the birth certificate, so this issue is very important to DH and me but Genesis will not do that as they told me, the surrogate is considered as the genetical mother and your husband is the father untill you apply for a parental order! and the second thing is that Genesis seems to be very expensive compared to Isis.


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks shabib! We would be using a uk surrogate who would give birth in the uk so thats ok but if Isis is cheaper and equally successful im tempted to investigate further. Who is the best person to speak to there?


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

there is someone called Janine Oakman, she doesnt work there but she is the one who recommended Isis clinic for me, she works with more several clinics worldwide PM me for her email, i love her, she's so helpful, honnest and always replies promptly to my emails.
there is another lady called Christiana, she works with dr.Mavrides in Isis clinic.
if you need anything,dont hesitate to ask me.good luck


----------



## D&amp;P (Jun 29, 2009)

Chicalinda, speak with Christiana Antoniadou at ISIS as she will give you all the info you need and is extremely helpful.  As I said to Shabib, in my above post, we researched clinics in Cyprus before opting for ISIS to have our IVF/Surrogacy treatment.  Looked at Genesis, Dogus and North Cyprus IVF clinic.  Was not remotely impressed with all the 'goings on' related to Dogus and North Cyprus IVF was very expensive and looked to be marketed at the US.  Genesis wouldn't treat us but, all this aside, ISIS really stood out for their success rates, reasonable costs, excellent communication and is crucially seen as extremely reputable (especially on the island itself).


----------

